Ask HN: What large tech companies have become remote-friendly during Covid 19? - josephby
======
josephby
Slack - [https://mashable.com/article/slack-remote-work-permanent-
cor...](https://mashable.com/article/slack-remote-work-permanent-coronavirus/)

Shopify -
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-21/shopify-i...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-21/shopify-
is-joining-twitter-in-permanent-work-from-home-shift)

Twitter -
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/alexkantrowitz/twitter-...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/alexkantrowitz/twitter-
will-allow-employees-to-work-at-home-forever)

Facebook - [https://www.forbes.com/sites/krisholt/2020/05/21/facebook-
re...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/krisholt/2020/05/21/facebook-remote-work-
mark-zuckerberg-covid-19-coronavirus/#5c90bfa61aef)

Open Text - [https://www.fastcompany.com/90502606/covid-19-showed-my-
comp...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90502606/covid-19-showed-my-company-a-
better-way-to-work-with-50-fewer-offices)

